# Toledo 1/8scale



## david h brown (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Toledo 1/8 scale club still has a big race labor day weekend?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

david h brown said:


> Does anyone know if the Toledo 1/8 scale club still has a big race labor day weekend?


The Great Lakes Challenge is this coming weekend. Google one eighth racers of Toledo.

Monti


----------

